# 53 or 54 tooth 110 bcd chainring



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

For a list of reasons, which I'm sure no one really cares to hear, I am looking for a 53 or 54 tooth chainring for my 'cross bikes's compact crank set (110 bcd). I have a 36-46 on it now and will have to use it for road training for a few weeks between the time I have to ship my current bike off (selling it) and the time my new road bike arrives (team orders take a while to get in sometimes). So, does anyone know of a 53 or 54 tooth 10 speed compact chainring? I found a Sram red 54 tooth, but that's way too expensive for my 'cross bike. I know they make 52 tooth 'rings but I'd like to get the gearing the same as my road bike if possible.

Thanks!!

P.S. if you find one could you add a link in your reply please.


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

Chainrings 110 mm BCD - harriscyclery.net

They're all going to be rather expensive.


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

Also here:

Chainrings

Seriously, this is easy to search for...but like I said, you're going to pay a pretty penny for big rings like that.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*XXcycle has a variety*

5-110 mm Outer on sale at XXcycle (Products1-9)

The prices are reasonable as well.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

52T is the maximum you can find for 110 BCD. Bigger chainrings would be too flexible for such a small BCD.
You need 130 BCD to go to 53T.

Further more your front derailer can't handle more than 16t difference between the two chainrings. So 36+16=52t is the maximum you can have for 36t small ring.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I highly doubt you'd notice a difference between a 52t and a 53t.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

CAADEL said:


> 52T is the maximum you can find for 110 BCD. Bigger chainrings would be too flexible for such a small BCD.
> You need 130 BCD to go to 53T.
> 
> Further more your front derailer can't handle more than 16t difference between the two chainrings. So 36+16=52t is the maximum you can have for 36t small ring.


I believe Specialties TA makes chainrings for 110BCD cranks as big as 61 teeth. It'd be up to the individual rider to judge whether they'd be too flexible or not... probably a lot of that would be pedaling style and how big/strong the rider is.

ZEPHYR Chainrings

Good point on the front derailleur... most road front derailleurs are indeed rated for a 16t maximum chainring difference. I think some pro riders have dinked around with setups like 53/36 or 52/34 on mountain stages, but such setups may possibly be less than ideal, at least for ppl who don't have 24-7 pro mechanic support as pros do. 

Then again, most ppl don't put their drivetrains through half of what a pro rider does...
.


----------



## tony west (Mar 2, 2012)

*Wrong*



CAADEL said:


> 52T is the maximum you can find for 110 BCD. Bigger chainrings would be too flexible for such a small BCD.
> You need 130 BCD to go to 53T.
> 
> Further more your front derailer can't handle more than 16t difference between the two chainrings. So 36+16=52t is the maximum you can have for 36t small ring.


Wrong, you can get 53 on 110, ive got it,front mech can handle it if youve got enough teeth on rear to take up slack,, and on short rear mech, the rings were reviewed in cycling weekly sometime back, £97.00, but I found them, by accident on a taiwan site, under £25.00, but how do I get the info to you without everyone, especially the cant do,ers finding out.


----------



## tony west (Mar 2, 2012)

just to add, ive got 36,53. I forgot the carbon 53 110 fibrelyte I had cut, dont ask the price


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Sssshhhh!*

^^ Yeah, we don't want the can't doers finding out....LOLZ

To the OP, just go to EBay, all kinds of rings there.


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

Carbon chainring, seriously...I can't see the cost-to-benefit ratio being good enough to warrant buying something like that.


----------



## tony west (Mar 2, 2012)

Sorry, Im just a carbon tart, weight weeny, old fart with custom shop and love playing.


----------

